# Split air conditioner



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

hi there,

A new trend today in the interior design products for your home which is beyond an appliance but moreover a domestic device that occupies less space but stylish and give sophistication to your home. 


hope this can help


----------



## haleymcadams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know about being the recent trend... But I like to know if Split Air Conditioners are better than the traditional ones when it comes to efficiency and cost.


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, you find more infos about split air conditioner and its advantages at http://www.splitairconditioning.net/split-air-conditioner-systems or you can also check http://www.westcan4u.com :thumbsup:


----------



## haleymcadams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

westcanadian01 said:


> Hi, you find more infos about split air conditioner and its advantages at http://www.splitairconditioning.net/split-air-conditioner-systems or you can also check http://www.westcan4u.com :thumbsup:


Thanks for the links, westcanadian01! I really need some resources about split airconditioning systems


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

You're very much welcome Haley.


----------



## IshaIyer (Oct 31, 2015)

The basic principals behind all types of air conditioners are same. Whether it is a split AC or a window AC. Split air conditioning is more effective than other air conditioners because of the inherent difference in insulation.


----------



## acseeker (Jan 27, 2016)

If you are a visual person, i really hope this helps!


----------



## airconexpert (Mar 14, 2016)

Split system is able to provide cooling without running ducting. hence, it is also called ductless air-conditioning system. Hope it helps!


----------



## gigsguy (Jan 21, 2016)

*i also like split ac*

i also like split ac for home decor.


----------



## ACSS (Nov 14, 2016)

AC split unit system and the package systems are both good choices depending on where they are to be used.


----------



## jedy22k (Dec 19, 2016)

Personally, i like multi split system.


----------

